# Tallinn babes!



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you haven't been to Tallinn and you like platinum blondes, BOOK YOUR FLIGHT NOW.

They look even better than the Swedish equivalent. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I believe you mean "babes" otherwise you are suggesting something highly illegal!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> I believe you mean "babes" otherwise you are suggesting something highly illegal!


I believe he means Russian Hookers.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I mean every day people walking on the streets. Nothing illegal in that...they are gorgeous.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Did you have the camera in the toe of your shoe nudge nudge wink wink :lol:


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

can we have some Photographic evidence? :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I mean every day people walking on the streets. Nothing illegal in that...they are gorgeous.


Yeah, once you edited it to say "babes" rather than "babies" it is slightly less illegal - although garyc does have a point....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I mean every day people walking on the streets. Nothing illegal in that...they are gorgeous.
> ...


It was a mistake initially of course. Now it reflects better my thinking and what I witnessed.

Garyc is a perv and must not be trusted at any time. :wink:

I have photos of course...but in my camera. I have one of a girl who is a driver of cool bicycle taxi and everyone was taking her picture.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I mean every day people walking on the streets. Nothing illegal in that...they are gorgeous.
> ...


Damn right. Used to visit Tallinn once amonth on HP business. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Damn right. Used to visit Tallinn once amonth on HP business. :wink:


There is a pun here, involving HP and "sauce" but I can't quite figure it out.


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

The girls in Croatia are damn fine too...but you can't beat a good Irish or English girl...they are perfect! (if you find the right one)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Damn right. Used to visit Tallinn once amonth on HP business. :wink:
> ...


Well I was going to used "used to 'cover' Tallinn once a month" but then thought the better of it. :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Irish Sancho said:


> but you can't beat a good Irish or English girl (if you find the right one)


I agree. Only beat the bad ones.

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Now i'm joining the HP fold, can i go to Tallinn please?? :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


You must ASAP.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Can we see some evidence please V :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm going later this year, still think i need to see some pictures :roll:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Just out of interest, has anyone ever been to Kiev? opinions please?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Tallinn is a top place. Used to go there 10 years ago, on er business, ahem. :wink:

Now somewhat changed and slighlty ruined by the stag crowd I'm told but still good! 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

this thread is pointless without any pics

PICS PICS PICS


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > but you can't beat a good Irish or English girl (if you find the right one)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Didn't go there to take their pictures as I had company! :twisted: Nevertheless, great looking ladies.

Although another Tallinn girl that I know fron Stockholm warned me that girls are gorgeous but dangerous.  She meant about their character.

Lots of stag parties around. You could see huge male groups talking English ruining the place. :wink:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Didn't go there to take their pictures as I had company! :twisted: Nevertheless, great looking ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seaweasel (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm going over to Vilnius in a couple of weeks, any reports of what it's like? It's for a stag but the groom and half his mates are PhDs so I don't think we'll be too offensive. They seem to be used to the Tartan Army going over anyway (there's a Scotland game on the weekend before).


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

silkman said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't go there to take their pictures as I had company! :twisted: Nevertheless, great looking ladies.
> ...












This girl is from Tallinn


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Oh Riga is far better than Tallinn... :wink:


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru


> Just out of interest, has anyone ever been to Kiev? opinions please?


I have been there 3 times-last time was in 2002

It is a very nice city with a surprisingly small and interesting centre and then HUGE sprawling suberbs of tower blocks like most other former soviet cities.

The women there are VERY nice and not at all dangerous....unless you are married of course :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Brother in law went to Riga on stag do for weekend. In nightclub on 1st night one of the guys get's talked into buying a girl a drink after promising him she would not rip him off. 1 bottle of wine (fizzy fruit juice) and he get's a bill for 140 quid, refuses to pay and group complain, are taken outside and after 2 handguns are produced decide to pay bill, ruined whole weekend and they stuck to main bars in square rest of break.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Oh Riga is far better than Tallinn... :wink:


The company I work for owns the Stock Exchanges in Riga and Tallinn and Stockholm (plus a few others) but I only ever get to go to Sweden. Sounds like I'll have to make an effort. The reports from my colleagues going to Helsinki are also very positive.

Vlastan - you came back too soon. I'm back there Wednesday.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Riga is far better than Tallinn... :wink:
> ...


Warsaw is the place nowadays, if you like that sort of thing. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


And what sort of thing is that Gary? Sounds like I'll need to find out more at our next get together... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


I could name names.... :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Riga is far better than Tallinn... :wink:
> ...


I am still in Stockolm for one more week.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


You mean nice tall sexy and slim platinum blondes? :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


My visit's been put back to next Wednesday. :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Don't worry mate...they will be waiting for you!! :wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

vlastan said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Did you have a chubby when you posted your reply v


----------

